# Getting it done with salmon



## hunter rose (Mar 7, 2018)

Made a new salmon rub that came through with lots of flavor... just 2 hours of dry brining and this had tons of flavor and moisture. After the dry brine and rub, cooked at a lower temp for a short time then 250 until IT 135 - 140ish until the white pellicle begins forming. Garlic butter drizzle toward the end of the cook.


----------



## ghostguy6 (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks good! Damn your making me hungry


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks really good from here. 

Chris


----------



## bluewhisper (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm digging a hole under your fence.


----------



## normonster (Mar 7, 2018)

Damn 

 hunter rose
 is going to lose weight eating like that.

Very nice!!  I need to lose some weight too..haha.


----------



## hunter rose (Mar 7, 2018)

I've been eating like this for a year... keto - Salmon, briskets, ribs, etc. at least once a week and have lost 118 pounds. Smoking is great!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks delicious!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 7, 2018)

hunter rose, what species of Salmon was that?   Looks fantastic.  Was the skin left on?


----------



## hunter rose (Mar 7, 2018)

Hmm... 

 cmayna
 - That would be the skinless Costco species. Not a rare species, but absolutely delicious at $7.99 per pound.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 8, 2018)

Fantastic looking salmon!
It's a big favorite around here!
Congrats on making the carousel!
Al


----------



## one eyed jack (Mar 8, 2018)

hunter rose said:


> I've been eating like this for a year... keto - Salmon, briskets, ribs, etc. at least once a week and have lost 118 pounds. Smoking is great!



Your salmon looks fantastic HR.  Congratulations on the weight loss.


----------



## hunter rose (Mar 8, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Fantastic looking salmon!
> It's a big favorite around here!
> Congrats on making the carousel!
> Al


Thanks! Didn't know I made the cut...


----------



## hunter rose (Mar 8, 2018)

hunter rose said:


> Thanks! Didn't know I made the cut...


That is awesome! Thanks Al... I kept a screen shot (very excited).


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2018)

The fish looks absolutely delicious...   Are you up for sharing your preparation ???


----------



## cmayna (Mar 8, 2018)

Those lemon slices !!   The perfect topper for such a dish.


----------



## hunter rose (Mar 8, 2018)

daveomak said:


> The fish looks absolutely delicious...   Are you up for sharing your preparation ???



Absolutely... I dry brined the fish on both sides (skinless) with the my own blended rub for 2 hours. You really don't want any more than 2 hours on the dry brine as the fish will absorb everything very quickly. I cook for about 45 minutes at 190 (pellet smoker). It is at the low temp because my pellet smoker produces the most smoke at that temp. Another 45 minutes or so at 250 or until it hits IT of 135 - 140ish... or until the white pellicle begins to form on the fish. Thinner fish cuts will be more difficult to probe, but the white pellicle consistent. The last 15 minutes of the cook I drizzled a garlic butter over the top. The granulated garlic is what you see in the photos, the small white dots. I served both carnivores and vegetarians that eat fish... all raved about the meal. Thank you for asking.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 8, 2018)

Great looking salmon, And congrats on the carousel ride as well as the tremendous weight loss. Good for you, Any chance on sharing your rub blend. Salmon is a popular fish for us that we never eat enough of.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 8, 2018)

I was curious about "my own blended rub" recipe....


----------



## hunter rose (Mar 8, 2018)

ab canuck said:


> Great looking salmon, And congrats on the carousel ride as well as the tremendous weight loss. Good for you, Any chance on sharing your rub blend. Salmon is a popular fish for us that we never eat enough of.



I can't share the rub as of yet because we are in the process of setting up rub/sauces business with a co-packer. A salmon rub will be part of the lineup. I can tell you it is sweet and salty, but has some savory spices as well and a hint of paprika for color. Stay tuned.


----------



## 73saint (Mar 8, 2018)

Man what a great looking piece of Salmon!!


----------



## weev (Mar 8, 2018)

hunter rose said:


> Hmm...
> 
> cmayna
> - That would be the skinless Costco species. Not a rare species, but absolutely delicious at $7.99 per pound.


That actually made me laugh out loud while sitting at my desk    fish looks awesome salmon is my favorite


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 8, 2018)

Oh yeah, that's definitely worthy pf a *Like!*
Congrats on the Carousel ride.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 9, 2018)

HR, great looking salmon!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 9, 2018)

hunter,
If you need some more opinions, don't be bashful. I know a couple of us SMF'ers who would be willing to give it a try.  I still have lots of last year's Salmon catch that I'd love to consume trying some new recipes.  What?   You want my mailing address?   :cool::cool::cool:


----------



## hunter rose (Mar 9, 2018)

As soon as I am ready... I will collect your address for certain. I need people that make salmon regularly.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2018)

hunter rose said:


> As soon as I am ready... I will collect your address for certain. I need people that make salmon regularly.




That Salmon looks Awesome, HR!!
I don't do Salmon often enough, but Craig "cmayna" would be my first pick for testing anything on Salmon.
This Thread needs another "Like".

Bear


----------



## R Blum (Mar 11, 2018)

hunter rose said:


> I've been eating like this for a year... keto - Salmon, briskets, ribs, etc. at least once a week and have lost 118 pounds. Smoking is great!


Lost 118 lbs. So the wife left you huh.:D


----------



## hunter rose (Mar 11, 2018)

R Blum said:


> Lost 118 lbs. So the wife left you huh.:D


No... she is losing weight as well - down over 50. The whole family is working at it. Too much illness in our extended family over the past year. Three family members with serious illnesses all at once... lets just say we became motivated.


----------



## R Blum (Mar 11, 2018)

hunter rose said:


> No... she is losing weight as well - down over 50. The whole family is working at it. Too much illness in our extended family over the past year. Three family members with serious illnesses all at once... lets just say we became motivated.



I'll have to show this to the wife. A good excuse for smoking (food that is).


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 11, 2018)

You salmon looks delicious.


----------

